# Last word/ First word/ Five words only!!!!



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

Start your own sentence using the last word of the five word sentence above.
Use five words only. No more, no less. 

I will start....



Homesteading Today is very informative.


----------



## mothernature (Aug 22, 2010)

Informative is a good choice!


----------



## bluefish (Jan 27, 2006)

Choice, fresh eggs for breakfast!


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

Breakfast sure is good eating.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Eating farm fresh is best.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Best is a large porch.


----------



## Dr. Mom (Jan 13, 2008)

Porch sitting is very peaceful.


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

Peaceful times produce positive minds.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

Minds sometimes may go bad.


----------



## Immaculate Sublimity (Apr 30, 2003)

Bad parents harm good kids.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

Kids are sometimes called goats.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Goats are fun to watch.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Watch farm babies cause smiles.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

Smiles make me feel warm.


----------



## bluefish (Jan 27, 2006)

Warm weather is here early.


----------



## Immaculate Sublimity (Apr 30, 2003)

Early bird gets the worm.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

Worm , what you fish with.


----------



## bluefish (Jan 27, 2006)

With worms, garden is good!


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

With out rain, no crops.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Good times are here again.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

Sometimes when several people are playing, the game gets a little out of whack. After you make your post and it does not correspond with the post above, hit edit and fix it if you can. No big deal if you don't see it or don't fix it. It all works out.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

Again, you are typing words.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Words! Mightier than the sword!


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

Sword in belly would hurt.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Hurt myself fixing the fence.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Sonshine said:


> Hurt myself fixing the fence.



Fence building is hard work.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

Work if you wanna eat.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Eat? What time is dinner?


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

Dinner is at high noon.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

noon is time to eat


----------



## kkbinco (Jun 11, 2010)

Eat what was harvested today


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Today we graded our driveway.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

Driveway alarms work very well.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Well done steak is optional.


----------



## Dr. Mom (Jan 13, 2008)

Optional versus mandatory is wonderful.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Wonderful! hey look, a squirrel.


----------



## farmmom (Jan 4, 2009)

Squirrel stew is the best.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

Best eaten by this date.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Date tree is producing well.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

Well, a real deep subject.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Subject yourselves to being faithful.


----------



## BlackWillowFarm (Mar 24, 2008)

Faithful describes my dog.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

BlackWillowFarm said:


> Faithful describes my dog.


Hey, that's only four words!

Dog poop usually smells bad.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Bad Dog! Stop doing that!


----------



## farmmom (Jan 4, 2009)

That is the best idea.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

Idea, I sometimes have many.


----------



## tgmr05 (Aug 27, 2007)

Many children color with crayons


----------



## SDjulieinSC (Aug 8, 2005)

Crayons melt in the sun.


----------



## Dr. Mom (Jan 13, 2008)

Sun charges the solar panels.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

Panels help keep animals confined.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Confined to bed, AGAIN. ARGGGGHHHHH


----------



## tgmr05 (Aug 27, 2007)

ARGGGGHHHHH I missed posting again


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

Again, I am typing words.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Words can be good, sometimes.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

Sometimes, words can be bad.


----------



## bluefish (Jan 27, 2006)

Bad smell from the baby!


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

Baby, please hold my hand.


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

Hand that rocks the cradle.


----------



## unregistered168043 (Sep 9, 2011)

Cradle me in your arms.


----------



## BlackWillowFarm (Mar 24, 2008)

Arms to hold me tight.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

Tight as a banjo string.


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

String quartets make lovely music.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

Music gets on my nerves.


----------



## kkbinco (Jun 11, 2010)

Nerves fray in tornado ally.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Alley? Where we played volleyball.


----------



## MaddieLynn (Nov 23, 2011)

Volleyball isn't an easy sport.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Sport cars are fun rides.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Rides get you nowhere, fast.


----------



## Bettsann (Feb 12, 2008)

Fast, faster, fastest, which one?


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

One is a lonely number.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Number my days right Lord!


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

Lord, thank You so much.


----------



## bluefish (Jan 27, 2006)

Much good that does me!


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

Me and you play games.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Games and grandchildren, perfect afternoon!


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

Afternoon gents, come on in.


----------



## DYngbld (Jun 16, 2009)

in the name of love.


----------



## chickenmommy (Aug 24, 2004)

love is, Nina's big hugs!


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

Hugs for you, Chicken Mommy.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Mommy, why are people cruel?


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

Cruel, yes they can be.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Be who you would admire.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Admire good characteristics in people.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

People are good, almost always.


----------



## BlackWillowFarm (Mar 24, 2008)

Always remember, say something nice.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Nice is a relative term.


----------



## DYngbld (Jun 16, 2009)

Term paper is due Monday


----------



## debbydoo1966 (Jan 15, 2007)

Monday is a work day.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Day is done, good night.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Night jobs cause sleep deprivation.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Deprivation empties the whole heart.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

Heart, an important body muscle.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Muscle cars make men swoon.


----------



## gideonprime (Oct 17, 2007)

Swoon in today's extreme heat.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Heat generators can be costly.


----------



## bluefish (Jan 27, 2006)

Costly mistakes make me cry.


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Cry over the spilt milk.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Milk is for baby cows


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Cows are a wonderful dream!


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Dreams open up inspirations paths


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Paths lead down many roads.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Roads un-taken, easily can be.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

Be good and be careful.


----------



## DYngbld (Jun 16, 2009)

Careful! The rooster is mean.


----------



## bluefish (Jan 27, 2006)

Mean roosters make good soup!


----------



## DYngbld (Jun 16, 2009)

Soup! No soup for you!


----------



## sharplady (May 20, 2011)

You my NOT go there!


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

There is a better place.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Place your bets on me.


----------



## HOTW (Jul 3, 2007)

Me being the definitive Noun.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Noun does not show action.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Action speaks louder than words.


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

Words can heal or hurt.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Hurt? Never hurt loved ones.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

Ones, twos, threes, fours, go.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Go to bed, right now!


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Now is the best time.


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Time to have another beer!


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Beer taste nasty! Prefer wine.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Wine gets better with age.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Age is just a number.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Number me amongst your people.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

People should care about others.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Others work quickly and deliberately.


----------



## D Lynn (May 26, 2008)

Deliberately act in your lifetime.


----------



## HOTW (Jul 3, 2007)

Lifetime network is so boring


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Boring days when it rains.


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

Rains make things wet - indubitably.


----------



## kkbinco (Jun 11, 2010)

"Indubitably", said Holmes to Watson


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

"Watson" the menu for dinner?

:nanner::nanner:

:heh:


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Dinner for two. Bring wine.


----------



## bluefish (Jan 27, 2006)

Wine, want cheese with that?


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

That will make you drunk.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Drunk with power, he revolted.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

revolted, he threw up, powerfully.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Powerfully, he thrust the javelin!


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Javelin tossing is hard work.


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

Work grows hair on chests.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Chests are the hearts home.


----------



## farmmom (Jan 4, 2009)

Home, where I wanna stay.


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

Stay away from my chocolate!!!!!


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Chocolate bunny? I ate him.


----------



## bluefish (Jan 27, 2006)

'Him was good' said she.


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

she was a starving cannibal


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

"Cannibal" bounce to the moon?

:hysterical:


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

Moon river, wider than a mile.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Mile high city is great.


----------



## DYngbld (Jun 16, 2009)

Great and mighty is He!


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

He is risen, Happy Easter.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Easter Joy! He is Risen!


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Risen is He! Amazing Grace!


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Grace, a gift from God.


----------



## HOTW (Jul 3, 2007)

God is dog spelled backwards!


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Backwards people live every where.


----------



## bluefish (Jan 27, 2006)

Where do backwards people live?


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Live and let live, tomorrow.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Tomorrow, tomorrow, there's always tomorrow.....


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Tomorrow is a day of fast.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Fast cars make me smile!!


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> Fast cars make me smile!!


Smile, It wont kill ya.


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

Ya know what I mean?


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Mean people really really suck.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Suck, taste the fruit smoothie!


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Smoothie loves Smoochy, doesn't he?


----------



## Bettsann (Feb 12, 2008)

He said it wasn't so.


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

So what, I don't care.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Care and caution when motorcycling.


----------



## bluefish (Jan 27, 2006)

Motorcycling?! It's snowing right now!


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Now? You gotta be kidding!


----------



## bluefish (Jan 27, 2006)

Kidding? That is for goats.


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

Goats keep eating my socks.


----------



## tgmr05 (Aug 27, 2007)

Socks are for ugly feet


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Feet get dirty without shoes.


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Shoes and shirts are required


----------



## HOTW (Jul 3, 2007)

Required- more boring than optional!


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Optional protective equipment is required.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Required items: manners, humility, strength.


----------



## DYngbld (Jun 16, 2009)

Strength to carry me through.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Through words, we communicate ideas.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Ideas translate difficultly into words


----------



## HOTW (Jul 3, 2007)

Words are a powerful tool


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

Tool belts hold almost everything.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Everything began as something else.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

Else is a funny word.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Word is hard to use.


----------



## unregistered168043 (Sep 9, 2011)

Use brains not just brawn


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Brawn isn't always bad though.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Though sickly, she ate well.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Well enough, best left alone.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

"Alone in the wilderness", super!


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Super cooking is done outdoors.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Outdoors is the best place


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

Place chocolate in my mouth.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Mouth these words, patience, patience.


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Patience is always a virtue.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Virtue is a lofty goal.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Goal. Everyone should have one.


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

One giant leap for mankind


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Mankind has made great strides.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

Strides are long or short.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Short isn't PC, vertically challenged.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Challenged by illness, he struggled.


----------



## Peggy (Feb 14, 2010)

eat what you grow today.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Struggled??? In reality, he panicked.


----------



## bluefish (Jan 27, 2006)

Today I planted my trees!


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

Panicked, an eight letter word.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Word up, what's that mean????


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Mean?, word to the wise.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

Wise men found the Baby.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Baby, college is SO expensive!


----------



## AmberLBowers (Nov 28, 2008)

Expensive doesn't always mean valuable.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

Valuable lessons are learned daily.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Daily fiber intake promotes regularity.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

Regularity stops by here often.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Often is just not enough.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

Enough, a good stopping point.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Point the way, fearless leader.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

"Leader of the Pack", brrrmmm!


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Brrrmmm!, and he roared off.


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Off to see the wizard


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Wizard of Oz was rigged


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

Rigged games usually cause trouble.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Trouble usually comes in twos.


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

Twos company, three's a crowd.


----------



## HOTW (Jul 3, 2007)

Crowd control is a must!


----------



## AmberLBowers (Nov 28, 2008)

Must we keep doing this?


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

This is an awesome thread.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Thread can be very useful.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Useful are words of wisdom.


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Wisdom usually comes with age.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Age before beauty, my friend.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Friend to friend, let's dance.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Dance?
Nope, I'm a klutz!


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Klutz like dancing is silly!


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Silly is how I feel


----------



## bluefish (Jan 27, 2006)

Feel like planting trees today?


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

Today is a beautiful experience.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Experience comes from poor judgement.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Judgement affects our eternal destiny.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Destiny unplanned results in failure.


----------



## bluefish (Jan 27, 2006)

Failure is not an option.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

Option D is not foolproof.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Foolproof? Foolproof!? Foolproof!!!????
Yeah, right.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Right or wrong, take responsibility.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Responsibility is always a choice


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Choice is just  pro abortion


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

Abortion is not God's plan.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Plan ahead if your wise.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Wise counsel is a gift.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

Gift, is sometimes called talent.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Talent is passion times work.


----------



## samm (Dec 6, 2008)

Work like ya mean it


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

It, has only two letters.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Letters, skillfully used, are powerful.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Powerful prayer changes most things.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Things change in an instant.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Instant tea isn't for me.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Me either. I prefer coffee.


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Coffee beans ground fresh daily.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Daily morning prayer? Good Start!


----------



## sandsuncritters (Nov 18, 2011)

Start by eating more veggies


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Veggies, when organic, are GOOD!


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Good things happen to some.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Some nights I don't sleep.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

"sleep, perchance to dream" Will.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Will you please pass it?


----------



## chickenmommy (Aug 24, 2004)

It doesn't make sense though........


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Though its grey, beauty reigns.


----------



## bluefish (Jan 27, 2006)

Reigns over all, He does.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Does it get any better?


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Better not cry, nor pout.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Pout, and I will ignore....


----------



## bluefish (Jan 27, 2006)

Ignore me?! I'll show you!


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

You oughta be in pictures.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Pictures say a thousand words.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Words correctly sequenced form sentences.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Sentences can easily be dissected.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Dissected, the meaning becomes clearer.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Clearer water isn't always good.


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Good books are a treasure.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Treasure is worth searching for.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

"For" ended sentence with preposition?


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Preposition shouldn't end a sentence with.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Preposition is a preposition ain't it?


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

With hope, life is doable.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

It is more than five. 

5 words only


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Darn, I should have counted!


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Doable? Is it a word?


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Word for word, I swear.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Swear to me you're true.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Swear and cross your heart!


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Heart attacks are really dangerous.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Dangerous women do excite me.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Me, and my shadow, right?


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Right or wrong, shadows stick.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Stick to your guns ma'am.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Ma'am, have a great day!


----------



## bluefish (Jan 27, 2006)

Day in and day out.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Out ----ed spot, I say.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Say, hey, where's Willie Mays?


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

May's time to plant gardens.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Mays was a great player.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Player: A bad life choice.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Choice morsels are also tidbits.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Tidbits of pig grilled nicely.


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Nicely done on that job.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Job search today is tough!


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Tough times make tough people.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

People need people to evolve.


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

Evolve has exactly six letters. gaptooth


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Letters make up the alphabet.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Alphabet soup warms my belly.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Belly noices can play tunes.


----------



## unregistered168043 (Sep 9, 2011)

Tunes remind me of her.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Her voice continues to taunt.


----------



## unregistered168043 (Sep 9, 2011)

Taunt me at your peril.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Peril yourself to listen once.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

Once gone, I'll not return.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Return to your fowl lair.


----------



## unregistered168043 (Sep 9, 2011)

Lair is a tough one.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

One would think so, darntootin.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Darntootin joined in Sept. 2011.


----------



## unregistered168043 (Sep 9, 2011)

2011 was a good year.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Year after year, I garden!


----------



## Bettsann (Feb 12, 2008)

Garden of Dreams, sleep well.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Well I never, how rude.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Rude people have broken hearts.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

Hearts are broken very easily.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Easily said, hard to retract.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Retract what you said, Liar.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

Liar, liar, pants on fire.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Fire only on my command.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Command, but I'll not follow.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Follow me up the creek.


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Creek banks can overflow quickly.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Quickly, he picked the cotton.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Cotton destroyed the hemp industry.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Industry made Britain very powerful.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Powerful men pervert our nation.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Nation of the Dead arise!


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

Arise and see the light.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Light the way for me.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Me and my shadow, together.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

Together, we can make it.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

It is good to ache!


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

Ache, is for my feet.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Feet don't fail me now.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Now come down from there.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

There you are big boy.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Boy once, but fool forever.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

Forever is a long time.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Time to go to bed.
:yawn:


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Bed of roses smells nice.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Nice teeth you have, Grandma.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

"Grandma", my most favorite name!


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

Name that tune please sir.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Sir,please make her stop.


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

Stop preachin' and start beachin'.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Beachin is a time waster.


----------



## Lazydaisy67 (Jan 28, 2008)

Waster now or she'll bite!


----------



## BetsyK in Mich (May 14, 2002)

bite like you mean it.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

It might bite you back.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Back up just a foot.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

Foot, something to stand on.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

On solid Rock I stand....


----------



## Lazydaisy67 (Jan 28, 2008)

Stand and deliver..the pizza


----------



## gideonprime (Oct 17, 2007)

Pizza, my second favorite food!


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Food is my shopping weakness.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Weakness through faith becomes strength.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Strength training builds skeletal muscles.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Muscles weaken without regular exercise.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Exercise your mind, it helps.


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

Helps to have unpaid help.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Help for the troubled soul.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Soul searching quotes are tiresome.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Tiresome gossipers really annoy me.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Me? I want to breathe.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Breathe on me Lord Jesus.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Jesus, can you speak english?


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

English language Jesus can speak!


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Speak english to be my gardener.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Gardener is too expensive now.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Now my gardener is Jesus.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Jesus, the son of God.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

God loves you and me!


----------



## BetsyK in Mich (May 14, 2002)

Me and you, my friend.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Friend in need, friend indeed.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

Indeed, she called me friend.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Friend, let's chat a bit.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

Bit off more than chewable.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Chewable vitamins are not candy.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

Candy rode horses on Bonanza.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Bonanza advertising can be misleading.


----------



## Maverick_mg (Mar 11, 2010)

Misleading information in the report


----------



## BetsyK in Mich (May 14, 2002)

Report all illegal activity quickly.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Quickly stop, drop and roll.


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Roll out the red carpet.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Carpet gets smelly in time.


----------



## BetsyK in Mich (May 14, 2002)

Time, slowly given quickly taken.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

taken by nature's complex beauty.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

Beauty is only skin deep.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Deep thoughts hold great hope.


----------



## trulytricia (Oct 11, 2002)

Hope always sees the possible.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Possible consequences include cute offspring.


----------



## bluefish (Jan 27, 2006)

Offspring make one old, rapidly.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Rapidly ran the rabbit, shoot!


----------



## BetsyK in Mich (May 14, 2002)

Shoot the first scene seen.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Seen, but not clearly identified.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Identified a strange plant here.


----------



## bluefish (Jan 27, 2006)

Here comes the rain showers!


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Here lie all my hopes.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Hopes and dreams can happen.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Happen this has been done.


----------



## samm (Dec 6, 2008)

d[QUO[/QUOTE]


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Done with cleaning the kitchen.


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

Kitchen cleaning is very stimulating.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Stimulating the bull, bad idea.


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Idea lightbulb just came on.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

On to more important tasks.


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

Tasks at-hand nearly finished.


----------



## BetsyK in Mich (May 14, 2002)

Finished with that, what's next?


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Next up? More yard work.


----------



## trulytricia (Oct 11, 2002)

Work till the days done.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Done that, got the T-shirt.


----------



## BetsyK in Mich (May 14, 2002)

T-shirts make good cleaning rags.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Rags to rags not riches.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Riches corrupt the weak soul.


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

Soul food is deep fried.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Fried green tomatoes are delicious.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Delicious food found in south.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

South bound traffic is Gridlocked.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Gridlocked but inching forward slowly.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Slowly and steadily wins race.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Race shouldn't be a barrier.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Barrier island here I come


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Come quickly dear Lord Jesus.


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Jesus Christ Superstar broadway musical.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Musical talent is a gift!


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Gift or perhaps an obligation?


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Obligation met with resistance, stinks.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Stinks the Skunk gassed himself.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Himself is in a mood.


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

Mood rings are cool, right?


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

........

I guess I should add my answer back in... Mood ring shows blue green


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Green Stuff cleans many messes.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Messes are plentiful with kids.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Kids are pure sticky gold.


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

Gold, shimmers in the sunlight.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Sunlight gives me a headache.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Headache remedies often require water.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Water sports are great fun.


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Fun until someone gets hurt.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Hurt comes in all forms.


----------



## BetsyK in Mich (May 14, 2002)

Forms are needed for footings.


----------



## trulytricia (Oct 11, 2002)

Footings make a strong base.


----------



## BetsyK in Mich (May 14, 2002)

Base your beliefs on fact.


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

Fact is formulated by science.


----------



## trulytricia (Oct 11, 2002)

Science Fiction, my favorite genre.


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

Genre is an English noun.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Noun can be a thing.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

Thing is, I don't care.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Care for those around you.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

You are loved by God.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

God is in the details.


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Details were worked out today.


----------



## BetsyK in Mich (May 14, 2002)

Today is a beautiful day.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Day in and day out.


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

Out there it's too hot.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Hot as summer in Hades.


----------



## trulytricia (Oct 11, 2002)

Hades is where demons dwell.


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

Dwell in woods for shade.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Shade provides relief from heat!


----------



## BetsyK in Mich (May 14, 2002)

Heat is rising, summer is here.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Here comes the beautiful bride.


----------



## Scott SW Ohio (Sep 20, 2003)

Bride of Frank N. Stein


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Stein or pitcher this time?


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Time is short, a pitcher.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Pitcher is the best position.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Position yourself wisely or suffer.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Suffer most fools with patience.


----------



## BetsyK in Mich (May 14, 2002)

Patience is a virtue, right?


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Right and wrong do exist.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Exist to please others needs?


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Needs vs Wants; Big Difference.


----------



## trulytricia (Oct 11, 2002)

Difference being survival or pleasure.


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

Pleasure makes the day enjoyable.


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Enjoyable is as Homesteaders Do.


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

Do right the first time.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Time to find new topic?


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Topic for today is redbuds.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Redbuds are the Judas Tree.


----------



## BetsyK in Mich (May 14, 2002)

Tree tire swings are fun.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Fun for one and all.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

All I want is you.


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

You light up my life.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Life is totally worth living!


----------



## trulytricia (Oct 11, 2002)

Living it up? Or down?


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

Down is opposite of up.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Up, up, up and awayyyyyyyyyy.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Awayyyyyyyyyy not avast me lubbers!


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Lubbers go down with ship.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Ship this by express post.


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

Post apocalyptic nuclear fallout kills!


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Kills with just one look.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Look and you shall find.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Find the answer by yourself.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Yourself, your first true love.


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

Love will conquer all hate.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Hate hurts the hater most.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Most folks just don't think.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Think carefully before you speak.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Speak softly, carry big stick.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Stick your nose somewhere else.


----------



## trulytricia (Oct 11, 2002)

Else it be punched out!


----------



## BetsyK in Mich (May 14, 2002)

OOUUUTTT!!!! Take your free base.


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

Base jump into the sky.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Sky is the limit in love.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

haypoint said:


> Sky is the limit in love.


Love to use six words.


----------



## trulytricia (Oct 11, 2002)

Words should never hurt you.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

You defeated her without trying.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Trying times always build character.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Character flaws can be sexy.


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

Sexy lingerie accents your figure.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

Figure? Mine is sorta round.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Round or not, try lingerie.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

Lingerie, looks better on females.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Females might like round possums.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

Possums are round, sometimes flat.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Flat possums can fly far.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

Far, but can really stink.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Stink weed growing in yard


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Yard long beans are tough.


----------



## brody (Feb 19, 2009)

Tough times call for laughter.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Laughter breeds laughter and smiles.


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Smiles can cheer you up.


----------



## BetsyK in Mich (May 14, 2002)

Up to no earthly good.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Good happens to the undeserving.


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

Undeserving lottery winners, never me!


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Me? Liars make me mad.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Mad at weeds, gotta go.


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

Go outside and get tan.


----------



## BlackWillowFarm (Mar 24, 2008)

Tan is a boring color.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Colour brightens every room beautifully.


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

Beautifully, the sun set crimson.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Crimson tide, isn't that Alabama?


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Alabama has some great songs.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Songs of the heart sing.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Sing healing words out loud.


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

Loud thunder claps from clouds.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Clouds often have silver lining.


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Lining writes beautiful Asian Music.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Music soothes the savage breast.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

Breast, I love fried chicken.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Chicken in my back yard.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

Yard buzzard, another chicken name.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Name your favorite American beach.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Beach music brings back memories.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Memories bring the past alive.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Alive and well in America.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

America turns imigrants into Americans.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Americans should not be soft


----------



## BetsyK in Mich (May 14, 2002)

Soft breezes caress my face.


----------



## BlackWillowFarm (Mar 24, 2008)

Face your fears, stand strong.


----------



## BetsyK in Mich (May 14, 2002)

Strong hands make me swoon.


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

Swoon over sexy European men.


----------



## trulytricia (Oct 11, 2002)

Men. Can't live without them


----------



## BetsyK in Mich (May 14, 2002)

Them peppers, they is sweet!


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Sweet treats in my belly!


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

Belly fat contributes to diabetes.


----------



## BetsyK in Mich (May 14, 2002)

Diabetes steals our older years.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Years ago I had a neck!


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Neck in the woods frequently.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Frequently shopping creates large debt.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Debt can be a curse.


----------



## trulytricia (Oct 11, 2002)

Curse all you thieving rabbits!


----------



## BetsyK in Mich (May 14, 2002)

Rabbits make really good stew.


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Stew with dumplings for supper.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Supper time is for nourishment.


----------



## trulytricia (Oct 11, 2002)

Nourishment happens when you eat.


----------



## BlackWillowFarm (Mar 24, 2008)

Eat, drink and be merry.


----------



## samm (Dec 6, 2008)

merry men wore green tights

samm


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Tights are warm in summer.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Summer is the best season.


----------



## BetsyK in Mich (May 14, 2002)

Summer, lazy, crazy, hazy days.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Season your iron skillet well.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Well, I did it already.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Already in the oven, baking!


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Baking some biscuits for breakfast.


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Breakfast is served all day.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Day time is so bright!


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

Bright lights, big city nights.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Nights without stars are Unfreckled


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Unfreckled faces are cute too.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Too many weeds in garden.


----------



## trulytricia (Oct 11, 2002)

Garden like you mean it.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

It does not matter anymore.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Anymore than that is enough.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Enough love could change her.


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

Her eyes were ocean blue.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Blue like forget-me-nots?


----------



## BetsyK in Mich (May 14, 2002)

Forget-me-nots are sweet.


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

Sweet butter on warm bread.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Bread of life with jam.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Jam the brakes, turn left!


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Left the dishes for later.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Later is better than never.


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Never go to bed angry.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Angry mamma is everyone's trouble.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Trouble always comes in three.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Three times I have forgiven.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Forgiven once, but not twice.


----------



## JohnP (Sep 1, 2010)

Twice as much is nice


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Nice girls don't gossip, much.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Much love to cover hurt.


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

Hurt, by Nine Inch Nails.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Nails are sized by penny.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Penny wise but dollar foolish.


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

Foolish folks flirt with family.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Family time is very important.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Important or just very self-important?


----------



## BetsyK in Mich (May 14, 2002)

Self-important is like self centered.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Centered on self destroys everyone.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Everyone alright back there? Good.


----------



## trulytricia (Oct 11, 2002)

Good is different than nice.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Nice day for a picnic.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Picnic on the grounds Sunday.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Sunday, the day of rest.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Rest in peace, my love.


----------



## BetsyK in Mich (May 14, 2002)

Double post sorry.


----------



## BetsyK in Mich (May 14, 2002)

Love, the ever evasive treasure.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Treasure hunters seek in vain.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Vain attempts at glory fail.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Fail to stop, get ticket.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Ticket the one that fled.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Fled the scene in haste.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Haste makes more than waste.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Waste not want not, right?


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Right at the second light.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Light the fuze and run.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Run and fetch it, please.


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Please shut the door quietly.


----------



## BetsyK in Mich (May 14, 2002)

Quietly contemplating my next move.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Move over, I'm coming home.


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

Home, home on the range...


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Range of motion is essential.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Essential safety equipment included gloves.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Gloves are neccessary on homestead.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Homestead Florida, home of eddie


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Eddie crater is on Mars.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Mars makes pretty good candy.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Candy can rot your teeth.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Teeth are for chewing food.


----------



## BetsyK in Mich (May 14, 2002)

Food is big entertainment nowadays.


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

Nowadays, the weather is warmer.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Warmer women wear woven wraps.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Wraps and raps are different.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Different strokes for different folks.


----------



## BetsyK in Mich (May 14, 2002)

Folks are good at this.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

This is only the beginning.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Beginning to garden is hard.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Hard times are on horizon.


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

Horizon lines where planes converge.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Converge with enthusiasm, avoid stagnation.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Stagnation leads to muscle atrophy.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Atrophy isn't a gold cup.


----------



## BetsyK in Mich (May 14, 2002)

Cup your hands for water.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

Water the vegetables, then harvest.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Harvest okra daily for eternity.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Eternity is a believers reward.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Reward the faithful farmer well.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Well don't that beat all?


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

All good things must end.


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

End of the line here.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Here is where we begin.


----------



## BetsyK in Mich (May 14, 2002)

Begin the day with coffee.


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

Coffee runs through my veins.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Veins of copper found here.


----------



## BetsyK in Mich (May 14, 2002)

Here is where home is.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

Is, is Bill Clinton's definition.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Definition makes some thing clearer.


----------



## BetsyK in Mich (May 14, 2002)

Clearer heads make for clearer thoughts.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Thoughts, five words, not six!


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

Six words means Betsyk rebelled.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Rebelled when she added one.


----------



## BetsyK in Mich (May 14, 2002)

One mistake, it's my first.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

First timers can expect blunders.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Blunders, a good clown name.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Name it biscuit after Glazed.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Glazed over is the norm.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Norm for me is lazy!


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

Lazy people are currently sleeping.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Sleeping quietly, no noise distractions.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Distractions while driving are dangerous.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Dangerous, the path of sin.

(sorry tall pines, I goofed!)


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

SIN -- FIVE words -- not SIX!


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Six pair make a dozen.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Dozen dozen is a gross.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Gross anatomy can be fascinating.


----------



## BetsyK in Mich (May 14, 2002)

Fascinating homesteading stories you're telling.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Telling tales makes a tattler.


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Tattler lids would be nice.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Nice is hard to define.


----------



## BetsyK in Mich (May 14, 2002)

Define homesteading, it all depends.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Depends on how you choose.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Choose the roads less traveled.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Traveled last evening to Timbuktu.


----------



## BetsyK in Mich (May 14, 2002)

Timbuktu, just where is it?


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

It has to get better


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Better get packed to go.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Go, enjoy your life now.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Now and then I snore.


----------



## BetsyK in Mich (May 14, 2002)

Snore, sneeze, fart, doesn't matter.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Matter is a physical substance.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Substance beats beauty every time.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Time waits for no man.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

Man, time is running out.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Out of options am I.


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> Out of options am I.


I think, therefore I am.


----------



## BetsyK in Mich (May 14, 2002)

Am, that's a tough cookie.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Cookie dough is tasty uncooked.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Uncooked chicken often has ecoli.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Ecoli Schmecoli, pass the chicken.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Chicken is a filthy animal.


----------



## BetsyK in Mich (May 14, 2002)

Animal house, what was that?


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

About six words again, Betsyk. 

(lol)


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Betsyk, does she count correctly?


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Correctly prepared food is great!


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Great is the one who...


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Who is the one, huh?


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Huh, over my dead body!


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Body art can be interesting.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Interesting people have blank canvases.


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Canvases are for painting on.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

On my back are burdens


----------



## BetsyK in Mich (May 14, 2002)

Burdens are carried with help.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Help is what I need.


----------



## trulytricia (Oct 11, 2002)

Need I say more today?


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Today is a new day.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Day labor doesn't pay much.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Much to be thankful for.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

For much I am grateful.


----------



## BetsyK in Mich (May 14, 2002)

Grateful for a great day.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Day in and day out.


----------



## BetsyK in Mich (May 14, 2002)

Out, in, over, under, whatever.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Whatever you want is fine.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Fine day to go out.


----------



## BetsyK in Mich (May 14, 2002)

Out again, for heaven's sake.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Sake is Japanese rice wine.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Wine, necter of the Gods..


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Gods and men forever quarrel.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Quarrel away you cantankerous shrew!


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Shrew live in varying habitats.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Habitats for dragons are foreboding.


----------



## BetsyK in Mich (May 14, 2002)

Foreboding thoughts are very frightening.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Frightening are thoughts of aloneness.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Aloneness is different from lonely.


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

Lonely hearts are forever single.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Single, alone isn't always lonely.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Lonely only means you pine


----------



## BetsyK in Mich (May 14, 2002)

Pine for a lost lover.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Lover for now and forever.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Forever remain true to yourself.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Yourself. Two, four letter words.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Words, five, form *one* sentence.


----------



## BetsyK in Mich (May 14, 2002)

Sentence structure is very important.


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

Important things are oft overlooked


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Overlooked and not chosen again.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Again I face daily trials.


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

Trials and tribulations build character.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Character building costly and difficult.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Difficult times are a comin'.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Comin' in or staying out?


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Out with the bath water


----------



## BetsyK in Mich (May 14, 2002)

Water is my biggest worry.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Worry makes hearts grow flounder.


----------



## BetsyK in Mich (May 14, 2002)

Flounder, isn't that a fish?


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Fish haunt the deeper depths.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Depths of despair are harmful.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Harmful fumes will likely ensue.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Ensue means to happen afterwards.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Afterwards, we danced for hours.


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Hours and days ran together.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Together, you, me, dancing, beautiful


----------



## BetsyK in Mich (May 14, 2002)

Beautiful vision dancing with you.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

You plus God equals victory!


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Victory is often short lived..


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Lived hard, now falling apart!


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Apart now, soon we'll rejoin.


----------



## BetsyK in Mich (May 14, 2002)

Rejoin your goals and succeed.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Succeed and love your job.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Job had the greatest patience.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Patience with spouse is difficult.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Difficult times make strong men.


----------



## BetsyK in Mich (May 14, 2002)

Men can be really puzzling.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Puzzling when one talks deception.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Deception is the devil's magic.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Magic tricks distract your attention.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Attention deficit makes life hard.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Hard line fishermen developed noodling.


----------



## BetsyK in Mich (May 14, 2002)

Noodling here means deep thinking.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Thinking deeply hurts my head.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Head first is butt last.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Last but not least, right?


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Right isn't always the best.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Best case scenario, we live.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Live life to the fullest.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Fullest life is achieved together.


----------



## HOTW (Jul 3, 2007)

Together is better than alone!


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Together with Merle, dock picks.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Alone hurts so much less.
Picks? What are my choices?


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Choices twix good and evil.


----------



## BetsyK in Mich (May 14, 2002)

Evil is as evil does.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Does anyone know the time?


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Time flies as you age.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Age is hidden with color!


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Color is important to some.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Some people are real blessings.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Blessings are often not appreciated.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Appreciated, but not valued highly.


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

Highly prized parking fills quickly.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Quickly I run for chocolate.


----------



## BetsyK in Mich (May 14, 2002)

Chocolate, God's gift to women.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Women are the superior sex?


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

Sex for fun and recreation.


----------



## BetsyK in Mich (May 14, 2002)

Recreation is lots of fun.


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Fun at the water park.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Park your car and walk.


----------



## BetsyK in Mich (May 14, 2002)

Walk off your bad mood.


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

Mood rings are so passÃ©.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Pass&#233; jewelry is often cheaper.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Cheaper guns may be unreliable.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Unreliable friends aren't real friends.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Friends prove real in crisis.


----------



## trulytricia (Oct 11, 2002)

Crisis prevention is very important.


----------



## Bettsann (Feb 12, 2008)

Important crisis prevention tip, Prayer.


----------



## BetsyK in Mich (May 14, 2002)

Prayer can bring inner peace.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Peace I give to you.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

You cannot control a human.


----------



## trulytricia (Oct 11, 2002)

Human beings need real Salvation.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Salvation comes through Christ only.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Only nuts leave no exit.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Exit might be wrong choice?


----------



## BetsyK in Mich (May 14, 2002)

Choice steak, meal worth savoring.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Savoring precious moments with children.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Children, grandchildren are my life.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Life has many hidden jewels.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Jewels show beauty when polished.


----------



## BetsyK in Mich (May 14, 2002)

Polished silver is certainly pretty.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Pretty silver blood pudding bowls.


----------



## trulytricia (Oct 11, 2002)

Bowls are so very useful.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Useful junk at bargain prices.


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

Prices must be clearly posted.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Posted, trespassers will be shot.


----------



## BetsyK in Mich (May 14, 2002)

Shot put, old Olympic event.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Event planning can avert disaster.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Disaster requires a coping mechanism.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Mechanism of injury solves puzzles.


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Puzzles have some pieces missing.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Missing out on life's pleasures.


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Pleasures are an anticipated event.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Event preparations will begin Monday.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Monday comes after the week-end.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Weekend is over. Thank God.


----------



## trulytricia (Oct 11, 2002)

God is our loving Father.


----------



## BetsyK in Mich (May 14, 2002)

Six words Laura Z.


----------



## BetsyK in Mich (May 14, 2002)

Father knows best on television.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Television made me so dumb!


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Dumb waiters receive few tips.


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

Tips rise for great service.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Service industries run the gamut.


----------



## bluefish (Jan 27, 2006)

Gamut is hard to use.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Use love to aquire peace.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Peace at all cost, I'm broke.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Broke but not really poor.


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Poor health weakens a body.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Body Central is a store.


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

Store food in your pantry.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Pantry is for canned fruit.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Fruit spoils easily with humidity.


----------



## trulytricia (Oct 11, 2002)

Humidity is miserable at times.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Times they are a changing.


----------



## BetsyK in Mich (May 14, 2002)

Changing times are a challenge.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Challenge each other for good.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Good natured babies are huggable.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Huggable, loveable, that is I.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

I love this silly game.


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

Game cocks are very aggressive.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Aggressive Gamecocks win baseball tournaments.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Tournaments determine who's the winners.


----------



## BetsyK in Mich (May 14, 2002)

Winners can be leaders too.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Too much faith in man.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Man is fallible, not God.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

God bless our daily bread.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Bread, the staff of life.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Life gets better each day.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Day dawns bright and new.


----------



## BetsyK in Mich (May 14, 2002)

New posters are welcome here.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Here can be dicey sometimes.


----------



## trulytricia (Oct 11, 2002)

Sometimes I laugh out loud.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Loud laughter can be contagious.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Contagious is the baby's smile.


----------



## bluefish (Jan 27, 2006)

Smiling babies are rather cute!


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Cute as a Butter Face.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Face the music, it's ugly.


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

Ugly is, as ugly does.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Does anyone have a quarter?


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Quarter past four, five more.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

More children are a treasure!


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Treasure hunting rarely proves profitable.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Profitable businesses take some work.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Work, work, nothing but work.


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

Work out and get buff.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Buff Orpingtons are great chickens!


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Chickens have beady little eyes.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Eyes, windows to the soul?


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Soul food includes fried chicken.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Chicken is a Fowl Meat.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Meat pie with mashed potatoes.


----------



## BetsyK in Mich (May 14, 2002)

Potatoes and green beans, delicious.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

Delicious food served hot daily.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Daily specials printed in blue.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Blue sky over blue water.


----------



## Bettsann (Feb 12, 2008)

Water barrels, incredibly good idea!


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

Idea when encountering hornets, run!


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Run away from unfaithful actions.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Actions speak louder than words.


----------



## BetsyK in Mich (May 14, 2002)

Words can hurt your soul.


----------



## trulytricia (Oct 11, 2002)

Soul searching is a good practice.


----------



## thehoffs (Nov 22, 2008)

Practice hard, you will succeed.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Succeed? What does that mean?


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Mean people suck, practice kindness.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Kindness, when genuine, is comforting.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Comforting someone is also comforting


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Comforting foods are usually fattening.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Fattening foods make pants uncomfortable.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Uncomfortable in his own skin.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Skin is our largest organ.


----------



## BetsyK in Mich (May 14, 2002)

Organ music can be relaxing.

(Not going to the other place)


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

Relaxing with fire and wine.


----------



## BetsyK in Mich (May 14, 2002)

Organ music can be relaxing.

(Not going to the other place:nono


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Wine, fruit of the vine.


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

Vine swinging is for Tarzan.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Tarzan was a real swinger.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Swingers freely have promiscuous sex.


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

Sex is better with foreplay.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Foreplay contributes to "physical" stimulation.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Stimulation is so over rated.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Rated R for mild violence.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Violence is never the answer.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Answer the call of nature.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Nature will not be bested.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Bested, busted, beat but blessed.


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

"Blessed be", a Wiccan greeting.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Greeting cards waste precious money.


----------



## BetsyK in Mich (May 14, 2002)

Money can not buy happiness.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Happiness is based upon feelings.


----------



## Bettsann (Feb 12, 2008)

Mean Green, good scour power!


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Power to the equality movement.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Movement is a good thing.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Thing one and Thing Two.


----------

